# Running the beach for Tarpon



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

Checked the weather and surf report religiously last night.  Hoping to run out Matanzas in search of some Tarpon.  We cleared the inlet around 9:00AM ran south and didn't see a single bait pod.  Decided to turn around and head north.  Still no poggies but found some False Albies feeding on small minnows.  We decided to throw on some top water and it was game on.

Wish we brought a fly rod, maybe next time.

Took video of it and of course it didn't record.  All I have is a junky cell phone video and the phone deciding to flip the picture.




























https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7Sms0tG-UY


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice work! Good thing it didn't get nasty on the way back in that inlet can be Bad!!!!


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks Creek. I kept a close eye on it and once the wind changed to the east we started heading back in.


----------



## jchin7 (May 17, 2018)

nice video!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jchin7 said:


> nice video!


We’re going to have to get you to change your name to Schumer the Exhumer


----------

